# Ar lower



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im thinking of getting a 80% lower just wanted to know who around here can finish milling it and about how much Im looking at.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its cheaper to buy a stripped 100% lower. There are some GREAT deals right now, AIM has Anderson lowers for $40 shipped right now. I dont think you can finish an 80% for cheaper then that!


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a crazy question but dont you need an ffl to buy a 100% lower?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TDG has Anderson stripped lowers for $50 out the door tomorrow.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

With prices like they are on finished lowers, the only reason you should go with an 80% lower and spend the time and/or money to mill it, and then anondize or paint it, is to build it with no intention of listing a SN with the ATF. But thats a BIG no no.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> With prices like they are on finished lowers, the only reason you should go with an 80% lower and spend the time and/or money to mill it, and then anondize or paint it, is to build it with no intention of listing a SN with the ATF. But thats a BIG no no.


actually its quite legal to build your own receiver.
You can add your own serial# or not - does not matter.
Its only for your use though...and even if you COULD sell it later - it would be difficult to do it legally.
Only reason I can see to build one - would be to spend a lot of money to have a final product that you built - but probably isnt as good as a factory one.......or the obvious - dont want to do paperwork on it.
You could just buy a used one, unless you are a felon, ect.
$ wise ....it just doesnt make any sense.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I stand corrected. After reading your post i lookd deeper into this and found that if you build it yourself and dont transfer it to anyone else a SN is not required.

Am i correct in understanding that you can not enlist or pay someone else to help or do the job for you. The way i understand is that would constitute manufacturing.


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

No Im not a felon I just wanted to do a little build but didnt no if it was better to get an 80 lower and have it milled or a stripped lower. But I dont have an ffl so Im trying to understand how things work.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Unless you have at least a drill press just buy a stripped lower from a gun store. 

A stripped lower is a firearm as far as the ATF is concerned. Thats the SN'd part. Its just like buying any other firearm, wether on line or at a local store. Get the lower from a store and buy everything else on line and have it shippd to your house to build the rifle.

I may be wrong but from what i am reading you cant have an 80% lower milled by someone else for you, you have to do all the work yourself. Along with the 80% lower you will need the jig, some end mills, drill bits, and a few other tools.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you cant find a local gun shop with a lower in stock at a decent price most will do the transfer for you if you buy online.

Buy one online, when you pay they will ask for your FFLs info. In the past Ive had my FFL send me an email with a copy of their license. Sometimes they may want to fax it or mail it and sometimes they may even already have it on file. They will mail the lower to your FFL and you pick it up and do the paper work there. Usually your FFL will charge a fee and that runs $20-50 or so.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are going to build a receiver for your own use - you have to do it yourself.
It will be a lot of work, and $ to get something that isnt 1/2 as nice as a factory mfg part.
Just go buy one from a local shop - while its still easy and cheap!
Buy a stripped lower, and build it - or better yet ....just go buy a completed rifle.
I think most guys are not really that happy with their first build....so unless you want to keep doing it until you have enough tools and practice to get it right .....just buy a quality factory rifle. You will be much better off when you get to the range time.
Good luck!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> If you are going to build a receiver for your own use - you have to do it yourself.
> It will be a lot of work, and $ to get something that isnt 1/2 as nice as a factory mfg part.
> Just go buy one from a local shop - while its still easy and cheap!
> Buy a stripped lower, and build it - or better yet ....just go buy a completed rifle.
> ...


I dont know about that! I'm pretty happy with my first and only stripped lower build. I wouldn't change a thing and wouldn't trade it for a Colt. 1000 or so rounds through it and 0 failures of any kind.

Mine has Rock River internals and a Delton upper with Magpul furniture. High end guys may balk at it, but I can build three or four for the price of their rifle and have had no complaints.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Buy a stripped lower and build it yourself. It is easy and there are numerous video's on U tube that explains the build. One advantage to building it yourself, is you get the parts you want to customize it to your needs. Just built my third lower and my first is as good as it gets. It is my main Deer Rifle. I would put any three of mine against any store bought lower and I didn't waste money by buying parts twice. Takes less than an hour and only a few tools that you probably have around the house. JMO


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The main reasons for messing with 80% receivers are to stay under the radar by not registering it,you enjoy making stuff and if you want to do a retro build getting the engraving done, reprofiling it to be a A1 etc...
Have you seen what's involved in turning it into a functioning receiver? Labor alone will cost you what a turn key lower assembly would cost.

Here's an example of why you would want to do it, now he has the prancing pony, custom sn, A1 reprofile.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_123/661688_Santa_Comes_Early_aat_the_Garbage_Man_s_House_.html


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Buy a stripped lower and build it yourself. It is easy and there are numerous video's on U tube that explains the build. One advantage to building it yourself, is you get the parts you want to customize it to your needs. Just built my third lower and my first is as good as it gets. It is my main Deer Rifle. I would put any three of mine against any store bought lower and I didn't waste money by buying parts twice. Takes less than an hour and only a few tools that you probably have around the house. JMO


Yep. If you can tear one down to clean it, then you can build one. Only tool you need to get is an AR armorer's wrench (about $10-15)


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Yep. If you can tear one down to clean it, then you can build one. Only tool you need to get is an AR armorer's wrench (about $10-15)


That may be all you need to make it go "bang" ....but to make it accurate - you will need the vise blocks, and a way of measuring the torque on the barrel nut.
Knowledge of the workings of a trigger group will also be handy - since some of the parts dont always match up . I have seen stock parts go full auto because the person that built the firearm didnt know how to properly test the mechanism.
Its a firearm - proper respect should be paid....or bad things CAN happen.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> That may be all you need to make it go "bang" ....but to make it accurate - you will need the vise blocks, and a way of measuring the torque on the barrel nut.
> Knowledge of the workings of a trigger group will also be handy - since some of the parts dont always match up . I have seen stock parts go full auto because the person that built the firearm didnt know how to properly test the mechanism.
> Its a firearm - proper respect should be paid....or bad things CAN happen.


I thought the OP was talking about building a Lower. Usually barrel nuts go on the upper. Also I don't own a Vise Block and have had no problems building mine. Kinda of a stretch about going full auto. Might could happen, but not very likely.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jpwalnuthill said:


> I thought the OP was talking about building a Lower. Usually barrel nuts go on the upper. Also I don't own a Vise Block and have had no problems building mine. Kinda of a stretch about going full auto. Might could happen, but not very likely.


YEAH.....thats what I thought too....until I saw it happen.
Not all the supposedly "tinker toy" parts fit together as perfectly as they should.
lots of suppliers, lots of mfg plants = slight deviations.
If the timing of the disconnector and the hammer do not match perfectly - you will get more than one shot fired per trigger pull.
This is not a controlled full auto - but a dangerous, uncontrolled action....that can cause a round to go off before the gun goes into battery.
If this happens - you can blow the gun to pieces in your hands.
Not the norm.....but it can happen.....and you should know what you are doing when you build a firearm.
* One added note of warning: dont go polishing your trigger group unless you REALLY know what you are doing. I saw a batch of lowers that had been "polished" by a local guy - which all failed my mechanical test. The trigger groups all had to be replaced, because they would have also failed to lock up after the first shot and were unsafe.


----------

